# dropped betta again! D:



## Link592 (Jul 12, 2012)

I was cleaning out my betta tank, because both of them are recovering from finrot [divided 1/2 gallon ONLY for a bit] and then when I picked him up with my hands because the net ripped, he slipped out of my hand! He fell in the sink, and maybe hit a few plates or fell under, me and my brother quickly as we could lifted the plates and I found him I grabbed him and he was still moving! I slipped him in my hand and put him in my tank, for a few seconds he was flipping on his side, I put a tiny bit of aquarium salt in then put him in a dark room! Now my legs and arms are shaking, please help I am so scared I love my betta so much I dont want him to die ;( I dont know why I have been rough lately and been doing a horrible job ;( Please help, will he make it he some how got bloated. I had too do 2 100% water changes because there was something wrong, anyways please tell me he will make it.... I love my betta have been having so much bad luck, yesterday I dropped my blue boy in the sink when pouring him in a cup.

 I am such a horrible owner, now I think my betta hates me forever and is going to be scared of me


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Betta is strong. He will make it. I once picked up my betta with my hand and ripped his tail. I felt so bad and never again use my hand.


----------



## Link592 (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay  He isn't floating on his side anymore he is just staying on the top swimming slowly, acting a bit normal. Just gotta let him rest in a dark room he is a bit laying on his side. I can't describe much 

I think he's never going to trust me again, and I think he hates me.


----------



## Link592 (Jul 12, 2012)

He wont even move, even if I tap the glass he just stays at the top not doing anything


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*How did you rip your net?*

-How much salt did you use?
-What kind of salt did you use?
-How long have you been using salt to treat his finrot?
-Did you treat the water with conditioner before you put the betta in the water?

I DON'T think you should pick up the betta with your hands because you can hurt him if you're not careful.

I recommend buying another net, hopefully one that's at least 2x the size of your betta.

Sounds like you dropped your betta in a kitchen sink with dirty dishes?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 with MSG lol. love the name mate. Anyways, don't worry too much about it. But did you say that you keep your 2 betta in a 1 gallon with a divider? If you do then that may be putting more stress now. If not, make sure to keep the water warm (80f recommended).


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Ive dropped a few bettas, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Leave it alone for sometime and let it get rest..

Poor fish, accidentally it happens to everyone.. mine fell 6 feet high.. good thing they survived and are doing quite well.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

It's kind off odd when you read a post and go "well, at least it wasn't this..."
I have most of my 20+ bettas hand trained because, ironically, my experience has been opposite everyone else who already chimed in...stressed out and/or injured bettas from using nets...and yes, the nets are about 2x the size of the fish. All mine are HMS and I have found that they don't freak out about my hand if I place it into tank and hold still, they usually swim around once or twice and climb right in. I have small hands and I cup them gently, never squeeze around them and only for short trips. Saves me time having to replant their entire tank because the betta gets so agitated w/ net that aquascape gets torn up. 
Cupping w/small container and scooping up surrounding water w/ betta works well too!
In fact, the one time that I dropped one of my bettas was when I used cup method...as I was removing full cup from tank, the silly fish jumped out and landed on floor...I wouldn't worry, your betta will more than likely be ok, they are tough little guys.
But: please do not remove fish from water while standing over a dirty dish filled sink!
Just keep monitoring him...but don't crowd him...give him time to recover quietly without feeling stared at.


----------



## Link592 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been treating him for 4 days with Aquarium Salt, even says "Heals tropical fish" on the box.


----------



## Link592 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know if he's blind or death now, I hover my hand over the tank and he doesn't want to come up just stays in the bottom I have been keeping him in a warm dark room, still going to keep him in there for a few days.... When I tap gently [I understand they can hear 2x better] he doesn't even care? Sometimes he just stays there and floats up to the top? Even if he isn't bloated.

I still have to clean out his tank again because I put aquarium salt in  So I don't want to stress him out.....even more


----------



## Htennek (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you fed him? If he eats, then he's not blind. Or do bettas use their sense of smell etc... ?


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Aquarium Salt is the preferred treatment for outside injuries such as torn fins or scraped skin/scales...1-2teaspoons per gallon (can premix in gallon jug for ease of daily water changes)....don't use for more than 10days is usual standard reply here....I, against majority rule, use a smaller dose in all my tanks along with Prime...
I do hope he is feeling better, the AQ salt should help if it's only possible outside injuries.
If he was injured internally, I don't think he would have survived 4 days...he is improving isn't he?


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Raven, Link dropped the fish yesterday.

Link, if you have Nutrafin Aqua Plus, also put that in, I believe on the bottle it says "Patented stress reducing formula"


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

My bad...forgot he was being treated before accident.
+1 jully....nutrafin is good product, I've used "Novaqua..." Brand (not sure on name) previously and it seemed to help.

I still think that he could feel your stress...if your overreacting, it could stress him more than just quiet and peace with little interaction...I know you have him in a warm and dark room but if it's very different than usual surroundings, it could stress him out, too!

As for blindness...I've a blind copper HM and a partial blind orange platinum dragon HM...they both eat fine...must use other senses.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

My best advice that I can give is...

Indian Almond Leaves! It helps them relax I just started picking up those for my betta's thanks to Cjconcepion for noting its common name.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I never use nets on my Bettas, when they come to the surface I put the cup into the water & the Betta is "sucked" in with no problem. They also don't run from my hands so I can actually get them by hand if needed. I know some will completely disagree with me on this one but IMO to have healthy & happy Bettas they need to be in at the very minimum a 5g tank. I had a female in a 1g, due to my lack of knowledge & experience; she got a spot that went from bad to worse within 24hrs. I bit the bullet & bought a 2nd 10g tank, got her in it & she healed up really fast. 2 months later she's healthy & thriving living in a 46g community tank I bought shortly after the 10g because I needed to get my 2 males out of their 1g tanks which meant moving all 3 of my females out of their respective 10g tanks. They all LOVE the space & I love seeing them swimming around, stretching their fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use nets and never have any problems. They try to get away but I can usually catch them. I've dropped 2 of mine before. One was in his cup and I accidently knocked it off my dresser. He went under my dresser and his cup cracked in half. He was fine but his spine was bent because of it.


----------

